

An Introduction to SVG - deconq
http://www.codeconquest.com/an-introduction-to-svg/

======
randomaccount5
SVGs tend to be smaller because it is a vector format. It has nothing to do
with XML; it seems highly likely a binary encoding for SVG would be massively
more efficient than xml.

